# Ergo Sport vs. Traditional Ergo



## amberg007

anyone have the Ergo sport? From my understanding, it's fairly new and I am wondering if it would be better for me than the traditional more bulky one. I am short (5'2") and need something that won't be too big/heavy/bulky on me. The traditional Ergo received rave reviews on here and I am thinking I will just go with that to be safe but I figured I would try to get some opinions on the Sport before making the purchase.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf7

I hadn't heard of the sport yet - now I'm off to look LOL. I love love love my Ergo and was going to get a 2nd so I can keep 1 in the car and 1 in the house LOL. Now I wonder if I should get a sport and keep the regular.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf7

ooohhh I just read a little about it and love it! I'm so getting one! We live in FL and I'm due in August. It's going to be 100 degrees and really humid. The sport has some sort of wicking material to keep the sweat off. YAY!!!


----------



## User101

Moving to Babywearing


----------



## Drummer's Wife

I think it would be nice if you live somewhere super hot or humid (like FL).

The only thing I wonder is if it's as supportive as the reg. Ergo, I think that's important if you have a bigger baby or toddler.

If you haven't already, do a search on thebabywearer.com as well as check out their review area. I know there are mama's there that use the Ergo Sport as I've seen pics they posted, I just didn't pay much attention to their reviews.


----------



## To-Fu

Bumping this to see if anyone else has tried an Ergo Sport!


----------



## Beauchamp

anyone?? I am wondering about this, too, waiting to order...









ETA the biggest difference I see that might make me go with the original vs. the sport despite the breathability is that the Sport holds up to 40 lbs while the original is up to 90 lbs.


----------



## Quirky

FWIW, I think you're not going to be carrying your child much if at all once s/he hits 40 pounds.....and I don't think the NG Ergos say rated to 90 pounds, they say 45 pounds IIRC. But I don't really know anyone who's still carrying their child at that weight for any significant amount of time. It's just too much, esp. as their arms and legs get longer and throw the balance off kilter.

OK, so here is my list of the differences between the Ergo Sport and the NG Ergo:

The Ergo Sport is lighterweight, a poly-cotton blend that's supposed to be more breathable.

It only comes in black with white contrast stitching.

It has a vent right below where the hood sits.

The hood is height-adjustable with a set of three columns of snaps (rather than slider/webbing adjusters).

The hood tucks away into a pocket that snaps shut rather than being open.

There is no zipper pocket.

The hood clips onto D-rings with little buckles, and the straps are elasticized.

The shoulder padding is 4" longer.

The hip belt is longer, and is also narrower and more contoured than the NG Ergo.

The shoulder straps are one continuous piece with the body of the carrier, rather than being separate (this makes for a bit of a different angle). In all honesty this can make it a little trickier to get on in a back carry because the shoulder straps have a tendency to twist a little.

Body height is the same.

It could definitely work for a smaller mama, and I've also had good luck with it fitting larger/fluffier mamas too because of the longer padding on shoulder and waist belt (which is narrower than the original so not as bulky).

HTH!


----------



## Beauchamp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
FWIW, I think you're not going to be carrying your child much if at all once s/he hits 40 pounds.....and I don't think the NG Ergos say rated to 90 pounds, they say 45 pounds IIRC.

Yes, I did notice the difference...Ergo sport says something like "can be used for babies up to 40 lbs" but for the original Ergo, it says "strength tested" to 90 lbs, which is not the same thing. I don't think I'd want to carry my 90 lb kid


----------



## flower01

i haven't actually tried it on...but we opened the box in the store just to take a peak. The store owner didn't have a display one and apparently they are really difficult to get back in the box. Anyway, we have a regular Ergo and love it...but it does get hot, especially for my DH. The fabric of the Ergo Sport feels really nice - durable but definitely lighter...I think it would feel cooler and not as heavy. It's also really nice that it has a slit in the back under the hood to keep the baby cool as well. We love our Ergo, but I'm pretty sure we will be getting the new Ergo Sport after the new baby comes. Unless you don't like black, I can't imagine why you wouldn't want a new & improved version, which is basically what it is to me.


----------



## Beauchamp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
There is no zipper pocket.

The shoulder padding is 4" longer. The hip belt is longer, and is also narrower and more contoured than the NG Ergo.

These are the couple things that I am mulling over. Added breathability is great, especially because DH is always too hot and sweaty, so that is the main reason I think the sport might be our best option. (and I don't think he'd wear a Beco, Calyx, etc. I think he'd like the straps/buckles much better. I'D like the so-pretty Beco Butterfly, but really I think it might be too much $$ to buy two.)

Is not having a zippered pocket a big deal?

I am 5'9" and DH is 6', both thin/average build. I guess either the Ergo or the Sport would fit us.

It's so hard to choose!


----------



## Quirky

Personally I don't miss the zippered pocket, as I mostly do back carries, and you can't use the pocket from a back carry anyway. The most I've ever put in the zippered pocket is business cards.


----------



## thenewme

The Ergo Sport is really great ~ especially for warm weather (I live in TEXAS). It does lack the zippered pocket and being available in only one color. I have tried on on and the major difference is the coolness factor of it not being so bulky and hot on. Major kudos to this new carrier!


----------



## LDSmomma

I have a traditional Ergo, and I'm posting to let y'all know about a great deal I found! Someone posted it on here, so you might want to do a search: I called Ergo, and they have seconds/gently used carriers you can purchase. I got one for $85, including shipping to GA from HI.


----------



## Beauchamp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenewme* 
The Ergo Sport is really great ~ especially for warm weather (I live in TEXAS). It does lack the zippered pocket and being available in only one color. I have tried on on and the major difference is the coolness factor of it not being so bulky and hot on. Major kudos to this new carrier!

We're in Texas, too! And DH sweats a lot in the heat, so that's why I have been leaning toward the Ergo Sport. Haven't placed the order yet, though. I'm just being wishy washy, I guess.


----------



## etennill

I just keep holding out hoping Ergo will come out with a newer version of the Sport with more colors. And I even wrote them to suggest adding a mesh pocket.

They probably won't have anything new until right after I finally break down and order one!


----------



## Beauchamp

we recently received our Ergo Sport in the mail. It looks pretty nice! (No baby yet to try it on, though!) When we were going for the original, DH wanted black anyway, so for us the color is not a big deal. I love the black embroidered original Ergo, but I don't think DH would go for embroidery.









I'm hoping we can use it during the newborn phase with a blanket in lieu of the newborn insert.


----------



## HarperRose

Bumping an old thread!

We just got one and so far I love it!







:

I do mostly back carries, too, so no pocket is really no big deal to me.

We're currently in TX and I really like the light fabric and I don't get as sweaty!


----------

